# laguna lathes any good?



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I saw this ad in the rockler paper for the upcoming black Friday sale, are the laguna lathes any good? I like the digital speed readout.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Their equipment isn't bad. Their customer service if you have a problem is horrible. Woodcraft has a good sale on Rikon lathes right now and we know for a fact that it is a good lathe and Woodcraft stands behind theirs.


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

The Laguna only has a 10" swing vs the Rikons 12".


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

john lucas said:


> Their equipment isn't bad. Their customer service if you have a problem is horrible. Woodcraft has a good sale on Rikon lathes right now and we know for a fact that it is a good lathe and Woodcraft stands behind theirs.


Where are you seeing the sale on Rikon? Its not on their current sale flyer?

Edit: Never mind, I found it.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I bought a Luguna Platinum 16/42 2 years ago, and consider it one of the worst stationary tool purchase I ever made. The quality was just not very good at all, rough castings, the motor wouls run very hot and the speed changes (reeves drive) were not smooth. I sold it earlier this year for about 1/3 what I paid. The Platinum series is Chinwanese made, maybe some of the other stuff they sell is better (it would have to be).


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, looks like I'm looking at the rikon or saving up more for the delta 46-460,


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> Thanks for the info guys, looks like I'm looking at the rikon or saving up more for the delta 46-460,


When I had to make a choice like this, I estimated how many months it would take me to save up to get the lathe I really wanted. Then I took into account that whenever I save up for something big, the counter gets reset several times due to "surprise events".

Then I decided that I'd be happier with something better than what I was using for those 18 months. Plus I could start saving again *and* be in a better mood while saving :thumbsup:


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

ATL Jack said:


> The Laguna only has a 10" swing vs the Rikons 12".


Where did you find that info? I have not been able to find out anything about this lathe, which may say something right there.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ChiknNutz said:


> Where did you find that info? I have not been able to find out anything about this lathe, which may say something right there.


Had the same problem


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> When I had to make a choice like this, I estimated how many months it would take me to save up to get the lathe I really wanted. Then I took into account that whenever I save up for something big, the counter gets reset several times due to "surprise events".
> 
> Then I decided that I'd be happier with something better than what I was using for those 18 months. Plus I could start saving again *and* be in a better mood while saving :thumbsup:


Thanks duncsuss, I have decided to save up longer for the delta, my hf lathe does its job for now


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> Thanks duncsuss, I have decided to save up longer for the delta, my hf lathe does its job for now


Aw heck, I was trying to nudge you to buy the Rikon now rather than wait ... :yes:

Go on, you know you want to ... :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Aw heck, I was trying to nudge you to buy the Rikon now rather than wait ... :yes:
> 
> Go on, you know you want to ... :thumbsup:


The rikon does look like a good deal, but it doesn't have the reverse or the horsepower I'm looking for...

It's easier for me to save because my wife holds the money for me, and she doesn't give me the money untill I have enough to get what I want, even if something comes up. She's like a steel box that only opens up when the correct value is collected lol


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

This is what I see everyday when I'm at work, reminding me what I'm working twards lol


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> ... like a steel box that only opens up when the correct value is collected lol


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> This is what I see everyday when I'm at work, reminding me what I'm working twards lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 55416


so you have a lathe now right?
dont settle for something you are not gonna be happy with
just be patient and wait on the delta
your wife will keep you in line


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You won't regret buying the Delta. I have owned a Jet, Rikon, Nova Comet (the older one) and now the Delta 46-460. It is the best mini lathe out there I think. This is from a guy who turns on a powermatic 3520 every day. I find it a joy to turn on the smaller machine. It's easier to move the tool rest or to remove the tailstock. The lathe stops faster inspect the work. It's just a great all around little machine.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I think you would find the Rikon to be a nice machine and it has a good resale value once you have saved enough for the Delta. It's a substantial price difference so it could be a while. Which do you work on while you are saving?


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

I am ok with their products as well as their customer service.
I'm a happy one.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> I think you would find the Rikon to be a nice machine and it has a good resale value once you have saved enough for the Delta. It's a substantial price difference so it could be a while. Which do you work on while you are saving?


I currently use the harbor freight full size lathe, copy of the jet 1236.. so I have lathe to use while saving for one that I want


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Love the 46-460 pic above the desk. I may have to do the same!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

ChiknNutz said:


> Where did you find that info? I have not been able to find out anything about this lathe, which may say something right there.


I was at Rockler the other day talking to them about lathes and they told me it was a 10".


----------



## adamluna1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello I'm new to the group too.. and I was also looking into the Laguna or Rikon, but now it all seems clear, and will go and get the Rikon thanks to this forum! 
I just have one question.. Do any of you guys know how the speed is controlled in the Rikon 1/2hp Model 1216 (is the one that Woodcraft has on sale on blackfriday)?

I'm just curious, because I don't see a dial so it is not electronically controlled. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

adamluna1 said:


> Hello I'm new to the group too.. and I was also looking into the Laguna or Rikon, but now it all seems clear, and will go and get the Rikon thanks to this forum!
> I just have one question.. Do any of you guys know how the speed is controlled in the Rikon 1/2hp Model 1216 (is the one that Woodcraft has on sale on blackfriday)?
> 
> I'm just curious, because I don't see a dial so it is not electronically controlled. Any ideas?
> ...


 you change the belts for a speed range and then use the dial just abot the on/off swtich to vary the speed


----------



## adamluna1 (Nov 20, 2012)

ah ok... now theres also the RIKON Mini Lathe Model #70-100, Item #832637 for $399, what is the difference besides the TEFC motor and the 8" tool rest?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

adamluna1 said:


> ah ok... now theres also the RIKON Mini Lathe Model #70-100, Item #832637 for $399, what is the difference besides the TEFC motor and the 8" tool rest?


That one you change the belt for the different speed and doesn't have the variable electronic control, stick to the variable speed model


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

adamluna1 said:


> ah ok... now theres also the RIKON Mini Lathe Model #70-100, Item #832637 for $399, what is the difference besides the TEFC motor and the 8" tool rest?


I've already pre-sale bought the Rikon 70-050vs at Woodcraft. The difference between the 70-100 and the 70-050vs is this:

The 100 has an 8" toolrest, indexing head, full cast iron bed and is much easier to change the belt from pulley to pully.

The 050vs is variable speed, however, you still have 3 pulley ranges to choose from. This means the 050vs will go a bit slower, good for bowls. Smaller rest. Not full cast iron, and is a little lighter. No indexing as far as I can tell.

My budget can't grow like others over time, this is a Christmas thing (get envelopes from family members) so the Rikon is a stellar deal for me. I'm pretty excited to get into it.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

MidKnight said:


> My budget can't grow like others over time, this is a Christmas thing (get envelopes from family members) so the Rikon is a stellar deal for me. I'm pretty excited to get into it.


I'm sure you'll love it. I've found they make good tools for the money. Thanks for the breakdown of differences. :thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Shop Dad said:


> I'm sure you'll love it. I've found they make good tools for the money.


Ditto -- my woodturning club met in their offices for a few months, we got to use their demo units during our meetings. Very nicely finished equipment, they took care of the details.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

MidKnight said:


> I've already pre-sale bought the Rikon 70-050vs at Woodcraft. The difference between the 70-100 and the 70-050vs is this...


How did you go about doing that? I am quite interested in one of these at the Black Friday price. Do you have to do that in the store or can you do it online? Thanks.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ChiknNutz said:


> How did you go about doing that? I am quite interested in one of these at the Black Friday price. Do you have to do that in the store or can you do it online? Thanks.


My friend recently did this with the NOVA DVR XP lathe. It seems he was able to make a deposit to reserve the unit, but then did not pick it up until the first day of the sale. My local store actually honor the sale price the day BEFORE the sale starts, so this was a Friday and the sale started officially the next day.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> My friend recently did this with the NOVA DVR XP lathe. It seems he was able to make a deposit to reserve the unit, but then did not pick it up until the first day of the sale. My local store actually honor the sale price the day BEFORE the sale starts, so this was a Friday and the sale started officially the next day.


I did it with the Nova 1624/44 lathe -- phoned the store a couple of days before the sale started, the store manager just took my Mastercard number and said I could pick it up anytime. (I think that could even have been before the sale started if I'd wanted.)


----------



## adamluna1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Going back to the Laguna mini lathe Revo tha is advertised in Rockler for BlackFriday. Does anyone know anything about it? I went to Rockler on saturday and saw the boxes and with a price of 499 imprint in the box. but no other serial or model number on it. Ive been looking in the Laguna Tools site and no where to be found. Does Anyone know more about the Lathe?


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

ChiknNutz said:


> How did you go about doing that? I am quite interested in one of these at the Black Friday price. Do you have to do that in the store or can you do it online? Thanks.



Threadjack!

I called a week or two ago and asked if their Rikon lathes might go on sale anytime soon. The reason is because Highland was selling the 70-100 for 307 after shipping. 

They said they had a black friday deal on the 70-050vs for 230, call back closer to the time and get a pre-sale. 

So, a few days ago I called, game them my card number, and now I just pick it up Friday or Saturday. I didn't even have to drive the 40 minutes each way to get there! Great customer service from the Woburn MA Woodcraft.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

MidKnight said:


> Threadjack!
> ...
> Great customer service from the Woburn MA Woodcraft.


Never had anything but great service from the guys there ... it's my local toy store :yes:

If you shop there it means you're close enough to come to A.R.T. meetings too ...


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

MidKnight said:


> Threadjack!
> 
> I called a week or two ago and asked if their Rikon lathes might go on sale anytime soon. The reason is because Highland was selling the 70-100 for 307 after shipping.
> 
> ...


I just did the same thing, though they won't have any more until next week it looks like. No worries, just wanted to get it for the sale price.


----------

